# Wine bottles available



## Barbara J (Jan 16, 2007)

I am located in Kent, Connecticut and have 3-4 dozen colored empty imported &amp; domestic wine bottles that I would like to get into the hands of a home-based wine maker that can make good use of them. 


The bottles are free, I only ask that you pay the shipping costs or if you are extremely local, you may pick them up at your earliest convenience.


[email protected] forwarded this forum address so that I could post this wine bottle offer to his local (Connecticut/NY/NJ) customer base.


Please reply directly to either [email protected] or [email protected]




May we hope to be able to find a new home for these used but beautiful bottles.







*Edited by: geocorn *


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 16, 2007)

That's awesome of you Barbara. Wade is pretty close to you... not sure who else here is from CT. 


I used to love riding my motorcycle up Rt 7 to Kent Falls back in the day.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2007)

Barb, I would like to take these off your hands and am willing to take
the drive as I have a friend very close to you in Kent. Not to mention
the White Silo Winery is right around the corner. Dont know if there
open. There is another Winery over there too if that ones closed which
I just looked up and is closed till April




.
Ill have to go to Hopkins Vineyard which is also a beautiful place.
Please email me or pm me with the adress if you still want to get rid
of them!


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 16, 2007)

Wade,
you better be glad that you bet me to it. I was going to pay to have her ship them to me in NC. I have a cousin in Ct. that I was going to ask to pikc them up and send them to me. I was just to slow for the flow.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2007)

Scuba, Your welcome to them, I have a bunch and have a replenishable
supply. I just wanted to make sure they dont end up at a dump. If
she contacts me I'll let you know. Theyre all yours.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 17, 2007)

I have sort of the same offer in the Baton Rouge area. I am getting ready to move and I have a few bottles I would give away local. The majority of them are the tall brown hock bottles Riesling or Gwerts is bottled in. I doubt I will ever make another batch of these type wines and I always try to use the type of bottle the commercial wines are in. I have probably at least 100 of these. Probably more. 


I have an abundance of Burgundy bottles as well. If someone wants to come by and pick these up, they are free for the picking. I won't ship them as I have most ofthem in large Tupperware totes which is not suitable for shipping. 99% of these bottles have been cleaned and had the labels removed. Just need a rinse and sanitized.


So, if anyone wants them before I move (end of Feb.) They are free to get ahold of me, come by and help themselves. I use mostly the Bordeaux bottles which I have plenty of. 


Smurfe *Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## Extreme Thinker (Jan 18, 2007)

Saturday night I asked a friend who works at a steakhouse in Dallas if he would be able to get a few wine bottles for me. I told him I had begun making wine, and would need 30 bordeaux bottles in a few months.

Last night he called me up and said he had 48 bordeaux bottles, and asked when I would be making a burgundy!


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 18, 2007)

I founda supply of bottles from a friend locally. I am going to pick them up this weekend so I don't need the one's that Barbara is offering.


Thanks,


----------



## Wade E (Jan 19, 2007)

I am picking up the ones Barbara offered Sat aft. then shooting over to
my buddiers house which is 2 roads over. What a coincidense.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2007)

Picked up the bottles today but my buddy was busy so I didnt stop by!
there were about 60 bottles. Next time Ill have some wine for him as
nothing is really ready yet. When I got home though I had to bottle the
Black Currant so theres one for him! Ill put it aside!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 20, 2007)

I met ScubaDon Half way between his house and mine this morning and gave him 15 cases of empty bottles and a couple of samples to take home and try. He's a great guy with a lot of great ideas. I can't wait till he gets fully up and going.


But I have a hunch Scuba's going to be bussy for a while, most of the bottles I gave him still have the labels on them.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2007)

My next batch after these Black Currants will have labels from now on.
I just had no time to delabel them. 15 cases huh, that oughta keep him
outta trouble for awhile! You are a damn good man Jobe!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 20, 2007)

wade said:


> You are a damn good man Jobe!




Just first impressions Wade..................... It'll go away..........


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2007)

I dought it!


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey Jobe,
Thanks again for the bottles. Got my wife outside scrubing away. She should be finished by day break! Yea, right. I will soak them and clean them up. Look forward to giving your wines a try soon.


----------

